# Discussion of Bug Report L212: NBA-TV HD (9466) now blocked on 921



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

This is a thread to allow some discussion on this bug:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39787

Can anyone with a 921 currently access the Atlanta vs. Chicago game? And if so, what programming package do you have?

Before L212, I could access NBA TV HD games with AT180 w/Locals and HD Pack. I know folks with a 6000 and a 811 could access the last NBA TV HD game... as discussed here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39771


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dishbacker said:


> This is a thread to allow some discussion on this bug:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=39787
> 
> ...


Certainly. Apparently you are or they think you are BLACKED OUT.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

tnsprin,

What is your programming package? Also, here is another idea... how many birds do you have coming into your 921?

I added the 148 Sat in late January and I wonder if maybe that had something to do with it since it has a duplicate HD PPV channel on it.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

NBA TV is in the sports pack or the AEP. I have AEP it is coming in fine on the HD feed.

I have AEP and HDPACK DPP44 4 satellites 61.5, 110, 121 and 119 it is fine on both 811 and 921


----------



## Leroy (Jan 21, 2005)

I also have the AEP and and HD pack as well... is coming in fine. I think that you have to have AEP to get it.

Single dish 500 921,4900 510, 2700 sw64
Leroy
L212


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I have the HD Pak, but only AT180. I was able to get the NBA-HD games for most of the season. Recenly they have begun to require a subscription to League Pass or AEP.


----------



## StevenD (Nov 6, 2004)

I have AEP and I wasnt able to pick up the game on Sunday.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dishbacker said:


> tnsprin,
> 
> What is your programming package? Also, here is another idea... how many birds do you have coming into your 921?
> 
> I added the 148 Sat in late January and I wonder if maybe that had something to do with it since it has a duplicate HD PPV channel on it.


180 and ALL the movie packages. 61.5, 119,110.


----------

